# Relocation



## trendron (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi I am from Singapore. 

Not sure if anyone can offer me some ideas.
I am offered a job somewhere in Central. Is there any serviced apartments that are below 25k within Hong Kong. 

On tight budget. 
Do hope you guys can give me a lift


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

You might find some under 25K but it will not be easy. Run down 300 sq ft flats will run you 10K in central or even more then that.


----------



## trendron (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi JW, I am not particular about strategic location. Thanks for your advice 
Coming from Singapore and having to travel to Hong Kong a couple of times, I believed I am fine with travelling. 
Looking at Sheung Wan, Wan Chai and Kowloon. Not sure if they are cheap
For me, most importantly serviced apartments must be clean. If not is pointless.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I agree all flats should be clean.


----------



## stanleyliving (Oct 20, 2012)

If you are going to stay in Hong Kong for a longish period of time for work (i.e. 6 months or more), why not look at other non serviced apartments on Hong Kong Island? Go browse expat forum classified property sections to get a general idea. A few of my friends who have stayed in serviced apartments say the operators of the serviced apartments often enter their apartments to show prospective renters what the apartment looks like. Besides, many serviced apartments are actually small units within one apartment, and the fire escape means may not be totally compliant.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

trendron said:


> Hi I am from Singapore.
> 
> Not sure if anyone can offer me some ideas.
> I am offered a job somewhere in Central. Is there any serviced apartments that are below 25k within Hong Kong.
> ...




hi trendron, im from singapore too. i might be moving to hongkong in feb 2013


----------

